
When Zoning Targets Families with Children - barry-cotter
https://www.citylab.com/perspective/2019/01/family-planning-day-care-costs-zoning-cities-children/580279/
======
barry-cotter
> ‘Vasectomy zoning’ can block or raise the cost of things young families
> need, like three-bedroom apartments and day-care centers.

> At the end of last year, the Philadelphia City Planning Commission weighed a
> proposed zoning change that would effectively ban new day-care centers—along
> with tire stores and car repair shops—in a large chunk of northwest
> Philadelphia. The bill swiftly encountered fierce resistance, and it now
> appears dead. But the effort to block additional child-care facilities with
> a zoning overlay hints at a broader relationship between city planning and
> the cost of raising children. A growing body of research indicates that
> restrictive zoning—which often blocks the services and housing that families
> need—may help to explain why family sizes are shrinking in the United
> States.

